# Wiring question



## butcherman (Dec 27, 2016)

I am concerning doing one of these layouts and was wondering if their are any special wiring considerations? This will be for DCC


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

All of the layouts in your post are simple multiple
ovals.

The wiring for each of them is straightforward. I would
run a buss straight up the middle of the layout; fed
by your DCC controller. Then provide drops from each of
the tracks it crossed. That should provide ample
power all the way around the layout.

Be aware of the need to observe phase (poloarity)
as you connect to the buss.

Now, if you are going to use Peco (or any other
brand) insulfrog turnouts you should be aware
that they are power routing. That being the case
any dead end spur track will not be powered when
turnout set against the spur. Unless you want the
'dead' track, you can simply run an additional drop
the from spur frog rail.

Don


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

You have no reverse loops, so the wiring is fairly simple. However, I noticed that in both layout 1 and 2, when you change from the outside oval to the inside oval you can't change back without backing up. If this is you plan, looks good.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

I see no polarity or phase conflicts with nested ovals and some spurs that don't need any complicated wiring. About the only possible conflict will come with power-routing turnouts on a crossover, such as what you show at the darkened location at the bottom of both diagrams. If you have one of the turnouts lined for its oval, but another lined for crossing over (diverging, IOW), you could get a conflict there. Just make a slight gap at one end of that crossover diagonal short section of track. Let one turnout or the other feed it when its points line to it.


----------



## butcherman (Dec 27, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies. How would I wire it to be able to change from outer loop to inner loop and back with out backing up? Assume I would need another set of turnouts? How would I wire for that? I was given a bunch of Atlas turnouts, 2 of them are remote controlled and rest manual switches.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Wiring would be straightforward with power feeds shown in red and two rail breaks in green. However you haven't allowed for many industries which would allow for more interesting running. The second would be better but you'd need another power feed on the outer loop top right turnout. Always run power the 'heel' of the turnout.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

butcherman said:


> Thanks for all the replies. How would I wire it to be able to change from outer loop to inner loop and back with out backing up? Assume I would need another set of turnouts? How would I wire for that? I was given a bunch of Atlas turnouts, 2 of them are remote controlled and rest manual switches.


Unfortunately, I can't see pictures posted on a 3rd party hosting service (Flikr, Photobucket, etc.).

On the diagram posted by Cycleops, you would have to either back up or add another set of turnouts (which, in turn, would involve expanding the length horizontally). It doesn't change the wiring at all.

Likewise, remote controlled vs. manual turnouts doesn't change anything as far a wiring goes. The circuit to line the turnouts is independent of track power.


----------



## butcherman (Dec 27, 2016)

Plan is to use the first layout which is a 4x6 layout and stretch it to 4x8 then I can do scenery/buildings on it. Would add another set of turnouts so no backing. Would this then become a reverse loop and how would I wire that. I studied electronics back in the 60's but for some reason can't wrap my ahead around the wiring for this layout.

CTValleyRR - how do I post pictures so all can see??


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

A reverse loop is where the track turns in a loop and comes back to itself like this. From your description it doesn't sound like you'd form one.
If you want to embed a picture in the text click 'go advanced' and on that page click on the paperclip and it will ask you where you want to select the pic from on your computer or tablet. Be sure to click on the pic ref when you close that page under 'manage attachments' for your picture to show.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

butcherman said:


> Plan is to use the first layout which is a 4x6 layout and stretch it to 4x8 then I can do scenery/buildings on it. Would add another set of turnouts so no backing. Would this then become a reverse loop and how would I wire that. I studied electronics back in the 60's but for some reason can't wrap my ahead around the wiring for this layout.



Since you are lengthening the layout it would be simple
to use two left hand turnouts between the two ovals
to the right of the two upper turnouts. That way you
can go from one oval to another without having
to back up. There is no need of any insulated joiners.
There is no a reverse loop. A reverse loop
enables you to turn a train around and go the opposite
direction on the same track such as indicated by
Cyclops posted drawing.

If you did create a true reverse loop you would need
a reverse loop controller, a fully automatic DCC device
that matches the phase (polarity) in the isolated loop
section.

Trace Cyclops rails and you will see that when the
loop rejoins the main; the right RED rail encounters
the Left BLACK rail, a short circuit. That loop must
be isolated from the rest of the layout. The reverse controller
flips the phase of the loop as the loco wheels cross the
insulated joiners at both ends. Since it's DCC the
locos ignore the phase change and never even blink.

The wiring for such is simple. Input to the controller
from the main buss, output to the isolated section track.
It's all automatic you don't even know it's there.

Don


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

butcherman said:


> Plan is to use the first layout which is a 4x6 layout and stretch it to 4x8 then I can do scenery/buildings on it. Would add another set of turnouts so no backing. Would this then become a reverse loop and how would I wire that. I studied electronics back in the 60's but for some reason can't wrap my ahead around the wiring for this layout.



Since you are lengthening the layout it would be simple
to use two left hand turnouts between the two ovals
to the right of the two upper turnouts. That way you
can go from one oval to another without having
to back up. There is no need of any insulated joiners.
There is no a reverse loop. A reverse loop
enables you to turn a train around and go the opposite
direction on the same track such as indicated by
Cyclops posted drawing. You cannot turn your train
around on your layout as it is.

If you did create a true reverse loop you would need
a reverse loop controller, a fully automatic DCC device
that matches the phase (polarity) in the isolated loop
section.

Trace Cyclops rails and you will see that when the
loop rejoins the main; the right RED rail encounters
the Left BLACK rail, a short circuit. That loop must
be isolated from the rest of the layout. The reverse controller
flips the phase of the loop as the loco wheels cross the
insulated joiners at both ends. Since it's DCC the
locos ignore the phase change and never even blink.

The wiring for such is simple. Input to the controller
from the main buss, output to the isolated section track.
It's all automatic you don't even know it's there.

Don


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

No, adding another set of turnouts so you can go from inner loop to outer loop and vice versa is not a reversing loop. 

You have a simple layout - simpler than mine which is to ovals connected by an interchange with a spur inside with multiple sidings on a 4 x 8.

I run DCC and all I have is 2 connection to each loop and 2 to my spur. No need for a buss line and all that. It is as simple as this. Run 2 wires from your DCC power source to a 2 or 4 position terminal block. Then run your wires from that terminal block to each end of the ovals. SO you have 4 wires running to each end of the oval - 2 per track. Attach them to a terminal section or use terminal joiners - rail joiners with wires attached. You can buy them or make them.


----------



## butcherman (Dec 27, 2016)

OK now I got it and time to get to work. Have most materials to get a good headstart. Have a ton of track that was given to me. When I bought my house there was a 4x8 layout left in the basement. It was just the top with no legs. Had an oval of track that ran around the outside. Half the track was still very shiny but the other half was very corroded and rusty. Discovered that track was steel. Removed the track and threw out the steel track. Table is 1/4 inch masonite board on frame which is 1x4's and 2x4's. No legs. Have bought the 2 inch foam to put on top. And so far got all the track I need, foam trackbed, Caboose Industries throw for manual turnouts, terminal joiners, wood for legs oh and almost forgot - The NCE Powecab and a Bachmann GG1 with DCC/Railsounds. Set it up on a 8 foot long test track and it is so sweet. My first experiment with DCC and love it!! I am partial to the GG1 as I rode behind one many, many times while in the service.


----------

